# surge price changes after accepting call



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a driver I accepted 2.9x surge call...got down there took him to where he wanted to go found out I got 1.8x surge....can they change surge price after you already accepted call? Do you not get fixed at the surge rate?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dave33777 said:


> I'm a driver I accepted 2.9x surge call...got down there took him to where he wanted to go found out I got 1.8x surge....can they change surge price after you already accepted call? Do you not get fixed at the surge rate?


Where did you get the 2.9x from?
Like when you accepted, did you see 2.9x in the waybill? And then I guess later on somewhere you saw 1.8x? Please be exact on the times you spotted the surge rates


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

During the alert or ping whatever you call it..while the circle was filling up


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Same thing happened to me this week. Another member of the forum said there is a delay between the pax app and our app...the price probably was already dropping on theirs when they dropped the pin and accepted the rate. They waybill will show what surge they actually booked at.


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

This shouldn't happen...the only reason I left my house was cuz of the 2.9x surge rate...I wouldn't have left for 1.8x 

This is ridiculous and shouldn't happen...I should get locked in and if the pax app is showing different rate then ours then Uber has to eat it and pay us the correct rate


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

Dave33777 said:


> This shouldn't happen...the only reason I left my house was cuz of the 2.9x surge rate...I wouldn't have left for 1.8x
> 
> This is ridiculous and shouldn't happen...I should get locked in and if the pax app is showing different rate then ours then Uber has to eat it and pay us the correct rate


You are right that should never happen. One way to combat it is to take a screenshot of the circle when the request comes in and then email support if the final fare is calculated at a different surge rate. Kinda a pain but this is Uber you are dealing with so you should expect to have to fight for every penny


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave33777 said:


> This shouldn't happen...the only reason I left my house was cuz of the 2.9x surge rate...I wouldn't have left for 1.8x
> 
> This is ridiculous and shouldn't happen...I should get locked in and if the pax app is showing different rate then ours then Uber has to eat it and pay us the correct rate


The driver app is 5 mins or so behind the pax app. If you're going to chase the surge learn how to work the surge.

It really is quite easy, you watch the pax app, when it reaches your desired surge rate you log in as a driver. Continue to check the pax app if you don't receive a ping because the surge will change.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> The driver app is 5 mins or so behind the pax app. If you're going to chase the surge learn how to work the surge.
> 
> It really is quite easy, you watch the pax app, when it reaches your desired surge rate you log in as a driver. Continue to check the pax app if you don't receive a ping because the surge will change.


Did you even read his post and answers to follow up questions?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

driveflydrive said:


> You are right that should never happen. One way to combat it is to take a screenshot of the circle when the request comes in and then email support if the final fare is calculated at a different surge rate. Kinda a pain but this is Uber you are dealing with so you should expect to have to fight for every penny


Do the screenshot but also after accepting check if the surge is the same. Then you'll know if you have to fight. If you don't manage to screenshot the circle then get the next page, assuming it's what you expect.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You have to keep a close eye on the riders app. And when the request comes in always look to the bottom right. 

I got bit by one of those today, I blame myself for not paying closer attention.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you even read his post and answers to follow up questions?


Yes I did read it and the amount showing in the big circle is just a picture of the current surge showing on the driver app map, not the actual surge of the request.

Do you know where to look for the actual surge rate of the ride? If not let me give you a clue, it's not in the map showing in the circle of the request.


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm gonna screenshot all my requests now unless it's flat rate....so I have to get rider app and keep that running too to check what the actual surge rate is because of lag issues?


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

How do I check if surge is same after accepting?


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

Dave33777 said:


> I'm gonna screenshot all my requests now unless it's flat rate....so I have to get rider app and keep that running too to check what the actual surge rate is because of lag issues?


I only use the rider app for positioning purposes to ensure I'm not sitting on top of other cars, these days I mostly use the surge map on the drivers app for making sure I'm close to the center of the surge zone. Bear in mind, depending on the size of the surge zone and your proximity to the epicenter you will still get multiple requests at a lower surge rate than the rate where you are positioned. If it's a small area you will most likely get pings that have no surge at all. If you want to work the surge only I would suggest that you choose a # that works for you and only accept requests at that number or higher. This will mean passing on a lot of lesser requests and you will get a lot of timeouts. To do well, working "surge only" it takes patience, discipline and a fair amount of luck and can be extremely frustrating at times. If I were a new driver I would wait for a while before employing this strategy though as it may put you off and take a lot of the fun out of it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Surges have been strange the last few weeks for me, I think Uber is playing games honestly, I think they realize how many drivers are playing the surge game. That's just my thoughts, but it sure seems different the last few weeks. If I'm in the middle of a surge zone and I get a ping that's not a surge, ignore/cancel.


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

Michguy01 said:


> Surges have been strange the last few weeks for me, I think Uber is playing games honestly, I think they realize how many drivers are playing the surge game. That's just my thoughts, but it sure seems different the last few weeks. If I'm in the middle of a surge zone and I get a ping that's not a surge, ignore/cancel.


Everything is always a game with Uber.......a game of control. If you are not playing the game as hard as they are you will never make decent money. And when you play hard you are always one small step away from deactivation


----------



## Joe6666 (Feb 27, 2016)

driveflydrive said:


> I only use the rider app for positioning purposes to ensure I'm not sitting on top of other cars, these days I mostly use the surge map on the drivers app for making sure I'm close to the center of the surge zone. Bear in mind, depending on the size of the surge zone and your proximity to the epicenter you will still get multiple requests at a lower surge rate than the rate where you are positioned. If it's a small area you will most likely get pings that have no surge at all. If you want to work the surge only I would suggest that you choose a # that works for you and only accept requests at that number or higher. This will mean passing on a lot of lesser requests and you will get a lot of timeouts. To do well, working "surge only" it takes patience, discipline and a fair amount of luck and can be extremely frustrating at times. If I were a new driver I would wait for a while before employing this strategy though as it may put you off and take a lot of the fun out of it. Just my 2 cents


TY. That is most helpful to me as I've only worked two days and I have 11 trips.


----------



## Joe6666 (Feb 27, 2016)

Damn without this forum I would have no idea what's going on


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

Joe6666 said:


> TY. That is most helpful to me as I've only worked two days and I have 11 trips.


Your welcome Good luck out there!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave33777 said:


> How do I check if surge is same after accepting?


You hit the little clipboard in the upper right hand corner of the driver app on iOS, don't know for android. You'll see the surge rate you accepted right next to what type of Uber you drive.

Also before you accept the request, the surge rate shows below the map to the right of the drivers rating.

The surge showing in the map in the circle has nothing to do with the surge rate of the ride request.


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah I guess the surge doesn't matter what it was when you accepted the call it goes by when you start the trip...because 2.9x would've paid much better...my trip was something like 7 change and surge was 12 change...that's around 1.8 off the top of my head not 2.9

Yeah uber just wants to get us out there and then drop the surge when we get there...you should get locked in at what you accept it at just like you should get a 5 dollar cancel fee for coming out and having rider cancel when you're almost there....

But that wouldn't make any money for uber and that would possibly lose customers to lyft. Uber wouldn't want that to happen but guess what? The shit rolls downhill in this operation and I'm afraid to say it but we are at the bottom of that hill as drivers...the backbone of the company gets shit on...always how it works cuz we let them...drivers are always the backbone of the operation but the funny thing is the one without the backbone....

I'll enjoy my 36 hour resets soaking up the sweet Florida sunshine rather than wasting a minute on this piece of shit company that puts their drivers last like the rest of them...good luck guys


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave33777 said:


> Yeah I guess the surge doesn't matter what it was when you accepted the call it goes by when you start the trip...because 2.9x would've paid much better...my trip was something like 7 change and surge was 12 change...that's around 1.8 off the top of my head not 2.9
> 
> Yeah uber just wants to get us out there and then drop the surge when we get there...you should get locked in at what you accept it at just like you should get a 5 dollar cancel fee for coming out and having rider cancel when you're almost there....
> 
> ...


Clearly you don't understand what's been explained to you.

Enjoy your Florida sunshine.


----------



## Dave33777 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you best of luck to you


----------

